# Cajun Bark Box



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, After lot`s of reasearch , I find that the Cajun Bark Box is way louder and has a deeper tone than any other chuff enhancer on the market that I know of or any plans I have built in the past, BY FAR ! ! ! Honestly, not just because we build them , But because we spent 2 years of R& D before we ever even offered them out to the live steam comunity. Just ask anyone who has one , They are unique in design from all the rest.Well built from quality materials, and completly silver soldered from top to bottom. Your locomotive WILL NOT spit steam oil or water from the stack anymore , and residual steam oil that goes in to the unit WILL burn off and make your loco smoke more than ever even when it is not moving. And just for the record, there is absolutely NO exhaust restrictions, completely free flowing design, And the more cars and the harder you work your loco the better it sounds , REALY ! ! ! We have several different models to fit most locomotives ( gas fired locos only ). Sorry to ramble on, but I just felt that you guys,and gals, desereved to know the truth about the Bark Boxes and that I am very proud to have these units in many locomotives around the world. So I would like to thank our satisfied costomers and future costomers. So come on guys, for the small price you WILL NOT be dissapointed. By the way,I must mention that video realy does not do it justice,ya gotta hear them in person, from Rubys to the big `ole K- 28`s and soon to be K- 36`s This is my first post ever so I hope to make some new LIVE STEAM friends on this great site. And a big HELLO to all my wonderfull DIAMONDHEAD friends , ( you know who you are ) !!

Bye
Chris
[/i][/b]


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Chris,My Bark Box works great in My K-27.At the Huckelberry it was all most as loud as the real 464.And I know that Carl Weaver loves the sound in His K-27.I guest the real test would be to run them at Diamondhead at 3 AM and see how many We wake up.Remember !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a web site or anything where I can price and possibly order one???? Nick Jr


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,
http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm

Here is a video of one of mine in a K-27


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

hey Bob did you hear the shay?


----------



## FIREBULL (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Bob,Glad to hear that youre happy with your Bark Box. Ya know, Carl has the very first production model in his K-27, And I have the prototype in my K-27 and they are still going strong. Actually, mine seems to be louder now than when I first installed it. Maybe my imagination, but some other guys in the Bayou Live Steamers told me the same thing.The heat could be annealing it and making it resonate more is my best guess, Who knows ??? Better with age. Anyway,I hope everyone else that has one is having as much fun with theirs as I am having with mine. Also Bob ya know I just turned the BIG 4 0 on the 9th, of Sept. I promise I`ll give it my best to hang with you guys on the NIGHT SHIFT in Diamondhead again, But every year it get`s harder and harder to keep up with you whipper snappers. LOL !!! I think this will be my 13 or 14th year at D H. Time sure flys when your having fun. Tell all the mishigan guys Hello. Adios Amigo.


----------



## FIREBULL (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Carl, I absoutely love that video. What is the most rolling stock you ever pulled with your K-27, How did it sound, and do you have video of it ??? The most I ever pulled with my K-27 is my 5 brass san juan cars.( weight that is ) I`ve pulled more freight cars but I think the san juan cars have a little more weight than the few freight cars that I have. See ya.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as for the most pulled I pulled 49 cars with my K28. Would not keep going up the .5% grade but it did start and move. Then we carried on to hook up 4 Ks.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW ! Jason, That must have been quite a spectacle.I wonder how the ratio of pulling power with our little giants compare with the big uns ? Do you have any video of your K-unit lashup ? Richard and I have dubble headed our K`s twice but had some issues with our couplers not wanting to play fair. Chris


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry Dwight, I forgot that I signed up a while back with the firebull thing on my computer at home, I wish to undo it and keep the D&RGW 461 account. With work and home comps, things got a little confused. Sorry ,I hope you will forgive me.







Chris Sortina


----------

